# Multiple entry Tourist Visa (Sub Class 600) possible?



## AditiS

Hello Guys,

I heard from few of my friends that Multiple entry Tourist Visa (Sub Class 600) is possible. Also heard longer Tourist visas for parents of Australians which where visitor visas of up to 5 years validity which provide a stay of up to 12 months on each entry can be granted to them. So we are interested in that one as they plan to visit Australia multiple times.

But I cannot find a official doc or reference where it says visitor visas of up to 5 years validity which provide a stay of up to 12 months on each entry can be granted to them. Can someone please confirm if this is true (esp 5 years validity part)? And if so, please share the links?

Aditi


----------



## lincsus

5 year validity is possible if the parents have applied for Parent visa (subclass 103). Otherwise, it is 1.5 years if they haven never come to Australia before, or 3 years if they had a visa for Australia earlier. And yes, they can stay for 12 months in total in a 18 months block.


----------



## lincsus

Longer Tourist visas for parents of Australians


Parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents are able to apply for Visitor (Subclass 600) visas to visit Australia for longer. This allows parents who meet the criteria for a Visitor visa to have regular extended visits with their family in Australia without needing to apply for a new visa on each visit and also recognise the length of the Parent visa queue.

Multiple entry visas with a maximum stay of 12 months will be considered on a case- by-case basis with maximum validity periods of up to:

five years for parents outside Australia and in the Parent (subclass103) visa queue;
three years for parents outside Australia who have:
had a previous Australian visa and complied with the conditions; and
have not applied for a Parent visa; or
have applied for a parent visa but are not yet in the Parent (subclass 103) visa queue; and
18 month for parents who have:
not previously travelled to Australia; and
have not applied for a Parent visa; or
have applied for a Parent visa but are not yet in the Parent (subclass 103) visa queue.


----------



## Tiermelk

Hi Guys, any restrictions on how long you have to be an Australian citizen or permanent resident to get this visa approved?

Thanks


----------



## lincsus

Tiermelk said:


> Hi Guys, any restrictions on how long you have to be an Australian citizen or permanent resident to get this visa approved?
> 
> Thanks


No residence requirement. You just have to be a PR or citizen. I sponsored my parents withing a month of landing in Australia and they got the visa without any problem.


----------



## navinda

*18 months visitor*

hi

does this need form 1149 and 1148 too?
very confusing......


----------



## cjka

Hi All,

Please clarify if you need form 1418 or 1419. Thanks!


----------



## lincsus

Family sponsored - forms 1418 and 1149
Tourist stream - form 1419


----------



## cjka

lincsus said:


> 1148 is the main application form, has to be filled in any case. 1419 is for sponsored visitor visa, to be filled only if you are applying for sponsored visitors visa.


Got some clarification - visa sub-class 600 is the same for both.

Family sponsored - forms 1418 and 1149
Tourist stream - form 1419

Both will allow 3-5 years on a case by case basis. The difference is the family sponsored may require a bond. However, I am not sure about the success rate of being granted the tourist stream vs family sponsored. Because of the bond ($5k-$15k per person), you'd think that this should have a higher success rate. Application costs are the same A$130 for both.


----------



## CCMS

cjka said:


> Got some clarification - visa sub-class 600 is the same for both.
> 
> Family sponsored - forms 1418 and 1149
> Tourist stream - form 1419
> 
> Both will allow 3-5 years on a case by case basis. The difference is the family sponsored may require a bond.


As far as I am aware the family sponsored visa is for 12 months maximum.

Also note that this visa comes with mandatory condition 8503 ( "no further stay") and condition 8531 ("must not remain beyond the visa period").

Even if condition 8503 is waived, it will be taken that condition 8531 is breached and penalties will be imposed on the sponsor (possible loss of security bond and sponsorship ban).

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/54sponsored.htm


----------



## cjka

This is the new one which allows multi-year validity with a maximum 12 month stay in 18 months. If you are petitioning parents, it's 5 years. For tourists/visitors, possible 3 years.


----------



## CCMS

cjka said:


> This is the new one which allows multi-year validity with a maximum 12 month stay in 18 months. If you are petitioning parents, it's 5 years. For tourists/visitors, possible 3 years.


Are you referring to the standard tourist stream or the sponsored family stream ? The immi web-site is fairly vague about the duration of the visa and obviously they are decided on a case by case basis.. The regulations and policy manual are not very specific about the duration of the family sponsored visa either. I never rely on the Immi website information , so it would be good to hear from someone who has been granted a sponsored family visitor visa recently.

Immi Web Site

_When your visa is granted, we will tell you how long your visa lasts and how many times you can enter Australia.

You could be allowed to enter only once. If so, you will need to apply for a new visa if you want to return to Australia again after you leave.

You could be able to travel to and from Australia as many times as you want while your visa is valid, but the time you spend in Australia cannot be more than the period of stay that you have been granted._

Sponsored Family stream

_Sponsored Family stream visas will generally require the holder to enter Australia within three months from the date of grant, or by a specified date in line with purpose of the proposed visit.

Under Departmental policy, a validity period of up to 12 months may, however, be granted if satisfied the applicant will abide by their visa conditions.

There is no legislative maximum period of stay for a Sponsored Family stream visitor visa holder. However, under policy, the usual period of stay is three months._


----------



## cjka

My friend's parents (non-immigrant petitioned) were recently granted visa sub class 600 under the tourist stream. It grants up to max 12 months in a 18 month period with validity of 3 years/multiple entry.

As the tourist and family sponsored are pretty similar, my call to immigration also mentioned that the bond is probably required under the family sponsored stream.

It would be less costly to apply thru the tourist stream.


----------



## cjka

My parents now applied again for a tourist visa and have been granted the same 1 year multiple entry max 3 months stay. This is such BS. No one really plans to visit as a tourist the same country more than once in a year.


----------



## redvelvet

cjka said:


> My friend's parents (non-immigrant petitioned) were recently granted visa sub class 600 under the tourist stream. It grants up to max 12 months in a 18 month period with validity of 3 years/multiple entry.
> 
> As the tourist and family sponsored are pretty similar, my call to immigration also mentioned that the bond is probably required under the family sponsored stream.
> 
> It would be less costly to apply thru the tourist stream.


Both of my parents got the exact same stuff as well


----------



## prasad

*HI*



lincsus said:


> No residence requirement. You just have to be a PR or citizen. I sponsored my parents withing a month of landing in Australia and they got the visa without any problem.


Hello Mate,

Under tourist 600 visa category, there are two things one is normal and one is sponsored and when i read for sponsoring u need to be on PR for atleast 2 years, is that true?


----------



## immmi

*Tourist visa subclass 600*

Hello everyone,
I am just new to this forum. Just wondering if someone help me please with my query regarding my mother tourist visa. Actually this is her 2nd visit to Australia, first time she came in 2008 for 1 year on tourist visa. Now she is coming again on tourist visa subclass 600 by filling form 1419 and she wants to come for maximum time which I know is 12 months. My question is that very first question in the application form 1419 is about the intend traveling time and traveling back date. So to get the 3 years multiple visa in which she can stay upto 12 months in 18 months and then go back and spend 6 months in overseas and come back for another 12 months on the same visa, what we need to do to get 3 year multiple visa?
Many thanks,
Regards.


----------



## 81577

I have a 3 month visa - mutiple entry valid for 3 years, can i come and go at anytime , either before and come back ?


----------



## nguyen19

*multi entry tourist visa (5 years validity)*

Hi all,
I am planning to apply a long term visa for my parents with *5 years validity *(parents visa already in queue, they've been in Australia for several times, never overstay or being refused, my Dad is 61, my Mom is 58). Currently I am stuck at some points:
1. The form used 1418. Q1 in this form "when do you wish to visit Australia?", can I fill in for 5 years period?
2. The documents I am preparing: form 1418, other docs required in Part M. Do I need to write a letter of invitation to visit?
3. Health insurance: should my parents buy the insurance BEFORE applying for their visa or AFTER they've been approved? Which insurance company is the best choice?
4. Medical examination: will it be required after applying the visa and before it will be granted?
5. As far as I know, the parents also have to write a Statutory Declaration to ensure that they wont overstay for each time they visit? Is it right?
please anyone who has experience in applying long term visa for parents help me. 
I appreciate for that.
Thank you very much
Nguyen


----------



## lincsus

Buy health insurance after getting the visa. Medical examination can be arranged before applying for the visa.


----------

